# Transplanting wild grape vine



## smikes (Aug 20, 2011)

Much to my surprise , I have a wild grape vine growing in our garden. It will have to be moved to a better spot and wondering if I can dig it up now or wait till it is dormant.I noticed it starting about 10 days ago and it already is about 6 foot long. I have a nice sunny hillside spot for it, so any ideas are welcome!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Aug 20, 2011)

You'd probably be more successful if you wait until it's dormant. Tie a ribbon on it so you don't lose it and dig it up and move it early next spring.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 20, 2011)

Chances are it is not a grapevine if it grew 6 feet in 10 days from a seed. They just do not grow that fast.


----------



## smikes (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are a few pics, I could be mistaken and I am surprised at the growth...


----------



## grapeman (Aug 21, 2011)

_t looks like a grape from the pics, but unless it was an established vine, it is unlikely ._


----------

